
Spotify Introduces a New Podcast API - nonoesp
https://podcasters.spotify.com/blog/spotify-introduces-new-podcast-api
======
nonoesp
Here are the endpoints they released.

[https://developer.spotify.com/community/news/2020/03/20/intr...](https://developer.spotify.com/community/news/2020/03/20/introducing-
podcasts-api/)

